# flooded stall



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Straight clay? No mats?

I would get the standing water out and put fans in to dry as much as possible and then yes, add the fill.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

mats in only one stall... the rest are clay and then of course pine shavings... well... except Pistols... it's water.... UGH....


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Just a little over zealous with your spring cleaning. No biggie!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Can you trench it to the outside so the water has somewhere to go? Putting fill on top will do the same thing in the end; what you need is a lower spot for the water to travel to. But if the water has no where to go, don't bother with the fill. Get rid of the water first, then do the fill.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I was hoping it would soak into the ground or disapear or something but it's still there! I'm going to have to take buckets to remove it, can't trench  so I'll remove the water and then fill dirt. It needed fill dirt anyway, they all do. I'll be glad when we blue stone and matt so that it doesnt always have the pee spot dip....


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't know if it would work but you could get the biggest part out with buckets and then use a wet/dry shopvac for the rest. Don't feel bad, you are not the only one that has done that. Just the other day, I started the water running in the pasture tank and forgot all about it. The next day, there was a pond in the pasture.  Guess I will have to take some of the money from training Prissy to pay Dad's water bill. lol


----------



## xx chico (Mar 12, 2009)

One time (in the winter) one of our automatic water bowls sprung a leak there was a nasty flood and it was spraying out in some places lol. The poor pony that was in the stall just stood there soaked lol.

After it froze I took some pictures -

















There not the best but you get the idea lol. At least yours is still water, ours froze before we could get any of it out :shock:


----------

